

A Way to Share BitTorrent Syncs - mistabrando
http://12char.com

======
veridies
It would be great if there were a way to create Sync links; if I could click
on "sync:XXXXXXXXXXXX" and have it automatically start syncing to that secret,
then Sync would be incredibly easy to use for stuff like this.

~~~
Fuxy
This is not supposed to replace torrents although it just might.

~~~
veridies
It has some real advantages, though. The ability to change the content and to
let other people upload things to one folder is really cool and not easily
done through torrents.

------
ragmondo
I have written a plain text to base64 encoder here :
<http://www.getbitcoin.info/assets/misc/base64generator.html>

Soo.. instead of sharing keys, you can just share keywords and then generate
the keys from the keywords. It's just javascript that I based on another
base64 encoding example. Feel free to use as long as I get a credit somewhere.

------
pixelcort
Be aware there is currently a bug where read-only secrets can be used to add
files to a share at the time of joining. Be sure to backup your shared folders
early and often!

------
iand
Napster emerged as a way to search open filesystem shares. We need something
similar for BT Sync points.

------
ukd1
I was wondering how long it would take for someone to do this! Beware of
people deleting all your stuff; use read only secrets.

------
ritonlajoie
BT Sync is missing one thing : the ability to choose which files to sync from
a remote secret.

------
captbaritone
I think we need a BitTorrent Sync to share BitTorrent Sync secrets.

~~~
pixelcort
<https://github.com/vrypan/btsync-keys>

being shared at RR745RPH5URZVEWS7NSY2KR2V3DKKPBGU

------
StavrosK
How secure/stable is this? I'd like to run it as a Dropbox alternative to
synchronize files between my computers, and love the fact that it's just an
executable.

~~~
tobeportable
I am still expecting them to make it possible to have a folder synced(backed
up only) without requiring a RW key to be created.

~~~
StavrosK
If you only want a backup, why can't you create a read-only key and send that
to the backup host?

~~~
tobeportable
a write key will be created nonetheless, i did made a request on their forum
for such a feature

------
mistabrando
If anybody has suggestions for site please contact me!

~~~
ronnier
Why didn't I think of this? Seems so obvious after the fact.

~~~
hobs
Yeah I was thinking about doing it as soon as I heard about it, but I was
lazy, and he beat us both to it.

------
bobuk
I just drop it here: <http://btsnc.at/>

~~~
bobuk
Actually this is mine aproach to do something webbish with bittorrent sync. I
do it because lots of people who don't understand what to do with this
"secrets".

~~~
antrix
So I randomly set the ID in the URL to <http://btsnc.at/11> and got a secret:
RXSYSTTQYRSRY4PU7DMW32GUVXOBHI4GX

Is that a valid secret.. I don't know. But if it is.. then not much of a
secret if I can get one by just guessing btsnc.at URLs!

~~~
bobuk
Well. This is your choice to PUBLISH your "secret". As you can notice usualy
everybody write "secret" with quotas. Because "secret" is realy not so
"secret".

~~~
lurkinggrue
If you publish your ssh key than it wouldn't be a secret either.

------
andrethegiant
Nice. It would be great if it said the file size of the folder!

~~~
mistabrando
Once BitTorrent Sync releases their web API, I'll see what I can do

------
hiby007
Brilliant work sir.

